# lake lure fishing??



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I am going to a lake in north carolina called lake lure. Has anybody fished there?? if so, any suggestions??

JOE


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

You may wanna check a NORTH CAROLINA outdoors site as opposed to a NORTH DAKOTA one. Good luck at that lake.


----------

